# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijn aan teelbal

## longstelts

Hallo,
Ik ben een man van 59 jaar.
Begin vorige week vlak na een ejaculatie voelde ik ineens een flinke pijn in mijn linker teelbal alsof ik er een trap tegenaan had gehad. Duurde enkele minuten waarna de pijn wegzakte, daarna deed alleen lichte aanraking pijn. Momenteel merk ik er weinig meer van. Na gisteren weer 2 ejaculaties gehad te hebben geen problemen meer gehad nadien. Ik heb dit nog nooit eerder ervaren! 
Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit kan zijn en moet ik dit voorleggen aan mijn huisarts?

Met vriendelijke groet,
Hans

----------

